# Thought i'd tell you all about my HSG experience



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I had my HSG test done yesterday and as i myself read a few posts on here with regards to this prior to my test which helped me a lot i thought i'd pass on my experience! 

I was very nervous and expecting the worse, i was scared in case it hurt but i was even more scared that they would tell me my tubes were blocked!

I'm being seen at the LWC in London and they were all really lovely! I had 2 doctors and 2 nurses in the room with me! You lie on a bed, legs akimbo   and after explaining what the process intailed they started! First of all they inserted a speculum, i'm gonna be really honest and say that it was rather painful but the lovely nurse grabbed my hand and everyone was lovely!! Then they insert a cathater, i never felt that at all!! Then she took the speculum out and they told me the worst was over and i can honestly say she was right!! After that i never felt a thing!! I was scared when they injected the dye it was gonna hurt but i truly never had any pain and the whole test was over within 10mins! My mum was waiting outside and she couldn't believe it when i came out the room so quickly!  I met with the doctor afterwards and he said great news, your tubes are fine, YAY   so its now all systems go and i can begin stimulated DIUI with my next period!  The drugs i need are:

Ovitrelle 250cmg 
Cyclogest pessaries 400mg 
Menopur 1 x 600IU 

Would anyone know if its much cheaper to purchase these drugs from a pharmacist myself? 

Anyway the test really wasn't as bad as i expected it to be, in the evening i had very mild period type pain but nothing major at all!!

I also thought i'd pass on a couple of tips that i feel greatly helped me! One lady on here said she took buscupan before the procedure and it helped so i did the same yesterday and i'm sure it helped the cramps! Also make sure you take an ibuprohen 30 mins before the test! 

Good luck girles, i hoped this helps some of you...............

Good Luck
Bear


----------



## WeCanDoIt! (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Bear,

I just wanted to say that my experience was very much like yours, it wasn't something I'd jump up and down to do again, but it certainly didn't hurt and was over so quickly. There are so many horror stories on the net about how awful it is, is good that you've posted the opposite side of how some women find it!

In fact, while they were injecting the dye they turned the screen to me so that I could watch its progress, which was really interesting! Although this TTC is pretty trying sometimes, I have quite enjoyed getting better acquainted with my insides from various scans etc..!!

E xx


----------



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi E, pleased your HSG was also not too bad!! I had read a few horror stories which to be honest probably wasn't a good idea so i was prepared for the worst but was actually pleasantly surprised!! Like you i wouldn't want to have it again though   For me the only pain was the speculum and as soon as that was removed i never really felt a thing!!  I also watched my insides on the screen   mum was with me and she reckoned she could see a smiley face   looking at her!! I love all of that sort of thing so found it interesting to actually watch the screen, not that i had much of a clue as to what i as looking at  

Good look on your journey     xx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

I found the dye the worst bit but it was like a short sharp cramp and then it was over. I was expecting terrible things too so was very relieved, hopefully others will google it and find these more reassuring posts!


----------

